# Transporter freakin 3....



## simmonsinc (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anyone know why a 7 series was used in the first Transporter and now all you see is Audi's? I thought the BMW would better fit the movie/driver. IMO.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

idk man, maybe he likes Audi's over BMW? :dunno: 

but than again, we all know BMW IS better than Audi


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

It`s called "product placement"....Audi was willing to pay more than BMW....


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

damn it, imagine him driving an e92 m3 in the movie!!! wooo

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2298457600_2b423c159a.jpg?v=0


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Solidjake said:


> damn it, imagine him driving an e92 m3 in the movie!!! wooo
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2298457600_2b423c159a.jpg?v=0


The M3 rocks, but it`s totally out of character for The Transporter`s needs.....something like the Alpina B7 would have been more fitting....


----------



## SocalZHP (May 30, 2007)

I'm probably the only one among my friends to think the Alpina B7's wheels are hideous.


----------



## simmonsinc (Jun 20, 2008)

Solidjake said:


> damn it, imagine him driving an e92 m3 in the movie!!! wooo
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2298457600_2b423c159a.jpg?v=0


That would be sweet!!

I just thought that the BMW fit more IMO.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

SocalZHP said:


> I'm probably the only one among my friends to think the Alpina B7's wheels are hideous.


Those radial-spoke wheels are Alpina`s trademark....I doubt if they`ll ever change `em.....IMHO a set of 19 or 20" Radenergie R-10s http://www.wheelsdirectonline.com/radenergie/r10.htm
would look good on the B7....a more modern approach to the radial design.


----------



## SocalZHP (May 30, 2007)

Fast Bob said:


> Those radial-spoke wheels are Alpina`s trademark....I doubt if they`ll ever change `em.....IMHO a set of 19 or 20" Radenergie R-10s http://www.wheelsdirectonline.com/radenergie/r10.htm
> would look good on the B7....a more modern approach to the radial design.


+1 Much better!


----------



## av98 (Dec 26, 2006)

Don't forget he also drove a Gallardo in Transporter 2. But yep Audi seems to pay more to get their cars used in the sequels.

IHMO he should have drove a ZHP in the first one


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

av98 said:


> Don't forget he also drove a Gallardo in Transporter 2. But yep Audi seems to pay more to get their cars used in the sequels.


Also remember that Lamborghini is now owned by Audi..


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

Where's Clive Owens and his M5 when we need him?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Gryphon said:


> Where's Clive Owens and his M5 when we need him?


:lmao: i know, right. lol i like the short bmw films. as a matter of fact im going to watch them right now


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Solidjake said:


> damn it, imagine him driving an e92 m3 in the movie!!! wooo
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3232/2298457600_2b423c159a.jpg?v=0


depends on what he's transporting :dunno:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

BMW knew Transporter 1 would be really good and the 2nd one would SUCK so they wanted no part of it :eeps:


----------



## SocalZHP (May 30, 2007)

Coconutpete said:


> BMW knew Transporter 1 would be really good and the 2nd one would SUCK so they wanted no part of it :eeps:


They were wrong.. all three of them sucked! JK, the first one was... okay..:rofl:


----------



## av98 (Dec 26, 2006)

KrisL said:


> Also remember that Lamborghini is now owned by Audi..


True. Guess they are all VWs whichever way you look at them.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

av98 said:


> True. Guess they are all VWs whichever way you look at them.


Well....you can bet that they at least share the same crappy VW switchgear....


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

KrisL said:


> Also remember that Lamborghini is now owned by Audi..


Who cares who owns what....

Thats like Chrysler and Mercedes Benz....LMFAO

Ford and Aston Martin....LoL...
Toyota and Lexus.....

BMW PWNS!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

TrickTizzle said:


> Who cares who owns what....
> 
> Thats like Chrysler and Mercedes Benz....LMFAO
> 
> ...


Chrysler is no longer owned by Daimler.
Aston Martin is no longer owned by Ford.
TRICKTIZZLE DOESN'T PWN


----------

